# 07 Frontier Fog Light Install



## ridewaves (Mar 20, 2007)

So I mistakenly bought my frontier without fog lamps... assuming that I could get them installed later. My dealer can get me the lamps, bolts and trim but thats about it. No wiring kit as of yet for the 07 according to them. 

Checked out related threads on here but nothing dealing with an 07. There seems to be wiring already installed in the bumper for fog lights... 

What else would I need to install the OEM lights? Would installing the lamps to the existing wiring work? Would they just turn on with the headlights?

Are the non-existent wiring kits my dealer speaks of just the wiring from the lamp to the existing wiring/connector in my bumper? If so, seems like it would not be hard to find a non-OEM replacement.

or...

...can someone recommend an after-market kit?

or...

...is there anyone on Oahu that can recommend a shop to take care of all this for me?

Thanks in advance! Great forum you have here!


----------



## nissanmadness (Sep 18, 2006)

ridewaves said:


> So I mistakenly bought my frontier without fog lamps... assuming that I could get them installed later. My dealer can get me the lamps, bolts and trim but thats about it. No wiring kit as of yet for the 07 according to them.
> 
> Checked out related threads on here but nothing dealing with an 07. There seems to be wiring already installed in the bumper for fog lights...
> 
> ...


If you buy the lights and brackets from your local dealer, you will also need to order a headlamp switch/stalk assembly too. The fog lights will not come on with the switch assembly you have now. A good source of parts is Courtesy Nissan of Texas. They offer the OEM kits for the 05, 06 Frontiers. The 07's will not interchange as far as I know. Lotsa luck.


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

What kind of turn-signal/light stalk do the '07s have? If you have the wiring in place, then you should be lucky enough to be able to buy the lights and a new turn-signal/light stalk that includes the fog light part of the switch (that's how it works in my model Frontier anyway). Since you have the light connectors in the bumper already, I would think you have the other end of the harness already in the steering column.

[EDIT] Ummm... what he ^ said. Guess I'm a few minutes behind this morning


----------



## ridewaves (Mar 20, 2007)

yeah... i did some more research and it would seem that i have to wait until an 07 kit comes out if i want a factory install. 

ive read threads on using a cargo lamp rocker switch instead. what else would i need?


----------



## nissanmadness (Sep 18, 2006)

ridewaves said:


> yeah... i did some more research and it would seem that i have to wait until an 07 kit comes out if i want a factory install.
> 
> ive read threads on using a cargo lamp rocker switch instead. what else would i need?


There already is a kit for the 07 Frontiers. Go to Courtesyparts.com when the web site opens up, type in, 07 frontier fog lamp kit, in the search box. Your options will come up. See if they got what you need. Lotsa luck.


----------



## ridewaves (Mar 20, 2007)

nissanmadness said:


> There already is a kit for the 07 Frontiers. Go to Courtesyparts.com when the web site opens up, type in, 07 frontier fog lamp kit, in the search box. Your options will come up. See if they got what you need. Lotsa luck.


Thanks! If anyone else was wondering...

I checked it out... the kits specify a body colored bumper... so, I called Courtesy Nissan. According to them, the kits were just put up on the site a few days ago and just made available today. There was an issue with a "switch" and mounting of the lamps for the chrome bumpers. Chrome bumper kits should be available in about a week.

On a related note... I asked my local dealer about buying the separate components and installing them. They said that they tried it and couldn't get the 07 switch to work. <shrug> I'm sure it's possible, but I think I'll just wait until courtesy puts their kit together... sounds like they're pretty thorough about ensuring compatibility.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## nissanmadness (Sep 18, 2006)

ridewaves said:


> Thanks! If anyone else was wondering...
> 
> I checked it out... the kits specify a body colored bumper... so, I called Courtesy Nissan. According to them, the kits were just put up on the site a few days ago and just made available today. There was an issue with a "switch" and mounting of the lamps for the chrome bumpers. Chrome bumper kits should be available in about a week.
> 
> ...


Good deal dude, glad your on the right track.


----------



## self_sponsored (Feb 28, 2007)

hoo, i got me an SE and wanna get some foggers in emm too. yea, i seen that Courtesy Nissan was for color bumpers only so far.
but either way, when the newer ones for the chrome comes out, is there a way to throw in some HIDs, or white look-a-likes into the foggs?
i got some HIDs for my headlights, but i think it'd look kinda weird with whites on top and yellows on bottom, IMO.
aloha


----------



## nissanmadness (Sep 18, 2006)

self_sponsored said:


> hoo, i got me an SE and wanna get some foggers in emm too. yea, i seen that Courtesy Nissan was for color bumpers only so far.
> but either way, when the newer ones for the chrome comes out, is there a way to throw in some HIDs, or white look-a-likes into the foggs?
> i got some HIDs for my headlights, but i think it'd look kinda weird with whites on top and yellows on bottom, IMO.
> aloha


The factory fog lights are clear or white. So, you shouldn't have a problem as far as light color goes.


----------



## self_sponsored (Feb 28, 2007)

very nice. thanks a bunch mr madness


----------

